# يسوع المسيح.. أعظم زائر في تاريخ مصر



## white.angel (7 يناير 2011)

*يسوع المسيح.. أعظم زائر في تاريخ مصر*
 






 
 *زار  مصر عبر تاريخها الطويل ملوك ورؤساء، رسل وأنبياء، فنانون ومثقفون،  رجال  ونساء، صغار وكبار، مغمورون ومشاهير. فقد زارها؛ "إبراهيم" –خليل  الله-  عندما حدثت مجاعة في إسرائيل فارتحل إلى مصر مع زوجته "سارة"، وزار    "يوسف"- نبي الله- أرض مصر منذ ما يقرب من أربعة آلاف سنة، وصار الرجل   الأول في بيت "فوطيفار" رئيس حرس فرعون، كما زارها  "موسى" –كليم الله-    هاربًا بعد أن قتل إنسان، فجاء إلى مصر باحثًا عن الأمان.*
 
* وفي عصرنا الحديث زار مصر، معظم رؤساء وملوك وأمراء العالم، فزارها  الملك   "فهد  بن عبد العزيز آل سعود" -ملك السعودية- وأمير قطر الشيخ "حمد بن   خليفة"، وزار مصر أيضًا  المستشارة الألمانية  "أنجيلا ميركل"، وزارها    رؤساء الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية "بوش" و"كلينتون"، ومؤخرًا زار "أوباما"   جامعة القاهرة، وأعطت الدولة عطلة رسمية للموظفين والطلبة وأصبحت القاهرة   خالية من المارة، ربما لأول مرة في تاريخها.*
 
* ومنذ ما يقرب من 2011 عام زار مصر شخص فريد، غير التاريخ ، وقسم الزمان إلى قبل وبعد الميلاد.*
*  في ميلاده تحير الملوك والرعاة والمجوس وبحثوا عمن يكون هذا الطفل الوليد!!*
 
* ولد من عذراء لم يمسها بشر، في معجزة لا تخطر على بال عقل ولم تحدث من قبل!!*
 
* تنبأ عن ميلاده قبل مولده بسبعمائة عام إشعياء النبي فقال "هَا   الْعَذْرَاءُ تَحْبَلُ وَتَلِدُ ابْناً وَتَدْعُو اسْمَهُ عِمَّانُوئِيلَ".*
 
* زار مصر وهو طفل صغير، بعد أن  أمر الملك هيرودس بإعدام كل أطفال بيت لحم ونواحيها من عمر سنتين فما دون، فكانت مصر ملاذا آمنًا له.*
 
* جاء برسالة سلام، فلم يحمل سيفًا ولم يدخل حربًا، نشر دعوته بسلاح الحب، فآمن الملايين بدعوته. *
 
* غير حياة الملايين إلى الأفضل، دليلاً على سمو رسالته، فتغير شاول الطرسوسي   الذي كان يضطهد المسيحيين، وتحول إلى بولس الرسول أعظم رسول في المسيحية.*
 
* لم يدع في موعظته على الجيل على الآخرين، ولم يشمت في المختلفين عنه لكنه قال " وبى لصانعي السلام لأنهم أبناء الله يدعون".*
 
* جاءوا إليه بامرأة خاطئة، لم يشر إليها بأصابع الاتهام بل قال للجموع:   "مَنْ كَانَ مِنْكُمْ بِلاَ خَطِيئَةٍ فَلْيَرْمِهَا أَوَّلاً بِحَجَر". *
 
* عمل ما قاله في حياته، فلم يمارس "التقية" فكان يقول ما يفعل، ويفعل ما   يقول، فقال عن صالبيه "يَا أَبَتَاهُ، اغْفِرْ لَهُمْ، لأَنَّهُمْ لاَ   يَعْلَمُونَ مَاذَا يَفْعَلُونَ".*
* عاش كمصلح اجتماعي وثائر على الأوضاع الخاطئة، رافضًا الطاعة العمياء لرجال الدين من دون امتلاك وعي أو إدراك.*
 
* قال عنه  أمير الشعراء أحمد شوقي:*
* وُلد الرّفقُ يوم مولد عيسى.. والمرزوءات والهدى والحياءُ*
* وسرَت آية المسيح كما يسري.. من الفجر في الوجود الضياءُ*
* لا وعيدٌ لا صولةٌ لا انتقامٌ.. لا حسامٌ لا غزوةٌ لا دماءُ*
 
* إنه يسوع المسيح...
 صانع التاريخ ومغير القلوب وأعظم زائر في تاريخ مصر.								*​


----------



## kalimooo (7 يناير 2011)

​


----------

